
Verizon’s 5G network isn’t good enough to cover an entire NFL stadium - doctorshady
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/verizons-5g-network-isnt-good-enough-to-cover-an-entire-nfl-stadium/
======
arshbot
Doesn't surprise me one bit. 5G won't be popular for years, and even then
it'll only ever be limited to very high density areas ( think main streets of
large cities, areas where super bowls may take place ).

Right now if you're in an area of relatively high pop density you can expect
4G LTE and decent speeds. In the future a new class of high speed will exist
that only those who venture into highly populated areas will be able to enjoy.
Stray off that path and you're on the lesser LTE version - a lot like going
into the country nowadays ( unless you're on verizon )

------
t34543
Most stadiums implement cellular via DAS antennas and equipment local to the
location. If the venue/site hasn’t planned for full capacity then this is no
surprise. On another note stadium RF engineering is really complex and a
fascinating discipline.

